# 2013 Draft



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So much unknown going into tonight's draft. Doesn't seem to be any concensus players. I wonder if the team will make any other moves tonight.

I think the Pels will end up with either one of Burke, Len, or Porter.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I would prefer C. J. McCollum to all of them.


----------

